# EHEIM 2213 Classic VERY Loud! Help please



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Check your O ring. Sounds like there's air getting in from somewhere. 

Though if the noise stops when you put your hand on it, it sounds more like something inside is vibrating. Could it be that the impeller is not seated correctly?

If the sound continues I would bring it back for an another one. Something is not right.


----------



## Twin54 (Nov 14, 2009)

Checked around the O ring. as well tried wrapping it up wiht a metric crap ton of seranwrap to see if it would help in anyway incase there was air getting in. 

That didnt do nothing... Yet again aplying even the smalled amount of pressure righ on the middle of the top of the canister takes the noise down...the more pressure the less noise almost to the point of being quiet.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree, sounds like the O ring or something about the seating of the motor into the canister isn't right.

I'd take it back and exchange it. The filter SHOULD be silent.


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

yea I just got a 2213 myself. Been running 4 days now, awesome filter. I couldn't even tell if it was running until water started spraying out of the spray bar. Something is definitely wrong with yours. Mine had no burbs of air. Even if yours did, I don't think it should burb for 45 minutes. Are you sure your priming it right? Or maybe you have the intake and output pieces mixed up? Could be a little mechanical error, they are massed produced. I would just see if they will exchange it for a new one.


----------



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

Try lubing the O ring with KY jelly, or equivalent. Sometimes the ring "rolls" as the top is inserted into the canister, and doesn't seat properly.
You know it's right when the top stays down without attaching the clips.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry bumping up old thread but I got an Eheim 2213 for Valentines Day from my wife and hooked it up today and there is a buzzing noise from the head. I let it go for a few hours and the buzzing still persisted so I opened up the head and took out the impeller shaft. To my surprise when I pulled the shaft out, the black rubber bushing that goes into the head is stuck. Also the magnetic shaft when put into the hole sits on one side. 

So few questions:
1. Is it a problem if I can't get the black bushing out of the head? It's seated firmly in there.
2. Is the impeller supposed to be perfectly straight in the hole and not leaned to the side? (can anyone confirm if there's get pulled perfectly to sit without touching the wall?)
3. Should I return the unit or is it normal to hear a buzz from the unit.

Any comments would be highly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

The shaft is the white ceramic shaft that goes through the impeller and the magnetic shaft? If so, I think the magnetic part of my 2213 won't sit perfectly upright without the shaft in place. I don't remember the rubber bushing for the end of the ceramic shaft coming out when I disassemblied for cleaning. Just lined up the impeller and magnetic shaft and gently pushed the ceramic shaft back in until it seated in the bushing. In case, Eheim drawing of assembly with part numbers

The Eheim I have is very quiet normally, so I won't expect buzzing. Only time its noisy is when restarting and having some air it has to expell.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes the shaft goes through the magnetic shaft and impeller and i believe fits snugly into the bushing when I push it through though I was wondering if the magnetic part touches the side when properly inserted. Also when you push the securing piece down and lock, is there supposed to be any freeplay? I'm just a little confused to what part would be making the noise.

To clarify, the head sounds like a soft small air pump, is this unusual?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

There are 2 rubber bushings that support the ceramic shaft. One sits in the center of the impeller well and the other is located in the center of the latch. Once completely assembled, the shaft should be centered and so should the impeller assembly. The impeller assy. should not contact the surface of the impeller well or cavity.


----------

